# 13 hour clock help !



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

ok i may be going out of my league on what i want to do but i have my 13 hour clock but i want the hands to move slowly while a tick tock sound is played then i want the clock to chime when it hits 13 and the hour hands to spin then go back to normal. does anyone have a know how of how i can accomplish this ?
thanks in advance.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

anyone have an idea ?


----------



## SkullWerks (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres a thought at micheals you can buy all kinds of clocks that you can turn by hand by the dial in the back could there be a way to attach a slow small rotaiting motor to that dial in the back and just run some power to it???


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Is your 13-hour clock operational currently? SkullWerks is on to something, and a 3 or 5 Volt motor from a portable cassette deck would provide about the right speed for the wild spin. Perhaps a small magnet on the hour hand to activate a reed switch at 13 could serve to activate the chime and spin?


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

At Michaels you can buy a raw wooden clock face, paint it whatever color, and add your numbers in whatever font you would like. To that you can add a small DC motor, and control it with a Prop-1. You can also use the Prop-1 to trigger sound through the AP-8 or any other compatible digital sound player. 

The cool thing too is that you can include some cool LED lighting or maybe even a pneumatic popup. Those are very easy to control with the Prop-1.

Good luck!!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Prop-1 or something similar is probably the easiest way of accomplishing this.

When I built mine, I weighed how much time and money it would take to do something similar, weighing that to how much I think people will notice. I decided to do a simpler, cheaper version. Maybe I'll fancy it up some time down the road.

Right now it just turns the hands slowly, backwards and I have audio that plays in the background (not synched).

http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/clock.html


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i decided what i was aiming for was to far out of my budget and no how (buget of £0 lol). but i went into my loft this morning and found an old white cabnit that the last owners had left and so far it looks good, i have the clock face from jackson manor but the b*stard hands broke when i tried ataching them to the motor so i will have to try again tommorow. thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

It sounds like we are on the same budget! Good luck with the hands.


----------

